# 8 New Models Coming From Mini



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like eleven new front drive models between BMW and MINI have been approved, from as many as 20 that were under consideration. Auto Express recently spoke with Ian Robertson, BMW's board member for sales and marketing about the new models. Check out some of the highlights from the article.

_The new MINI, revealed last month, will be the first model to benefit from the new platform, but Robertson confirmed the UKL1 BMW will be revealed early next year. "The Active Tourer will be the first front-wheel drive BMW, the first to use a three-cylinder engine and you'll see it at a motor show early next year," Robertson revealed.*

As many as eight model lines of the new MINI are expected, including three and five-door hatchbacks and replacements for the Cabriolet, Clubman, Countryman and Paceman. A sporty MINI MX-5 rival, to replace the slow-selling Roadster and Coupe models._

_Source: AutoExpress.co.uk_


----------



## Chrispy (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link it is good information to know! 

I love the mini and its unique body. It cannot be mistaken for any other car, and any other car can not be mistaken for a mini. It is a fantastic autmoibile for the design, the performance, and the gas mileage too!


----------

